# Brand new car straight from the dealer. 25 miles old. Paint problems!!!



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

This is the paintwork on my finance's new car that she picked up from the dealership this morning. I unfortunately couldn't be with her when she picked it up due to work commitments.

I'm not going to name or shame either the car brand or the dealership until we see what sort of solution they come up with.

We specificity requested that no paint prep was carried out and that I would deal with it once we were in possession of it.

Here's what we are dealing with.

Vertical scratch on the C pillar










Scratch/gauge in the A pillar










Scratch on the rear bumper, straight through and into the plastic underneath










Multiple swirls, water marks and RDS all over the car.









































































Pretty appalling to be honest. I could correct the whole car but to be honest why should I ??

The dealership are going to speak with the owner on Monday regarding how they are going to put things right. One thing's for sure, their Valeting monkeys wont be touching it


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

Woeful.
Mine looks better, without any correction, and it's an 05 plate.
I'm guessing its black magic pearl? A VAG paint? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

I like how you show us a picture of your mrs at the end 

But that's terrible mate, I picked up my new fiesta ST yesterday and told them not to touch it and as told they didn't, gave it a quick pre wash and blast but still abit dirty with water marks but thankfully no marks or swirls I can see of yet


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

First i would have checked it at the dealership, second i would have requested to have some kind of discount/reimbursement so you can take it to a detailer and have the paint corrected (obviously you would then do it yourself)


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Take it back for immediate correction.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

1. Name and shame, got nothing to do with what happens next, who knows they may come out in a very good light.

2. If your girlfriend wasn't up to accepting a handover alone, you should have arranged a time you could have both been present, would have saved a whole lot of further aggro....you may just have backed it on the spot until you were satisfied.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Scratch's like that should of been noticed on handover tbh.
I'm seeing brand new cars come off the loaders with swirls nowadays, and from protection film 
But they are clean.
Have no idea were to go from that apart from try and get scratchs repaired.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

From picture 4 onwards, those marks are from the protection film they place on the cars now instead of the transport wax.


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

name n shame,name n shame,that is a bit 'shocking' to say the least for a brand new car,espically the scrape on the bumper

:doublesho


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

I went straight to the dealer as soon as I'd finished work with the car. They were full of apologies and said they didn't notice it as it had been parked in the shade!! 

They said they would get their Valeter to look at it on Monday. I politely refused this and stated that If they were the same lot who had done the damage in the first place then there was no way they were going to touch it again. 

No further action until they speak with the dealership owner on Monday. 

My missus is not at all clued up on checking things and I suppose as I asked them not to touch the paint then they would be as goo as their word. In retrospect I wish I had gone with her to pick it up at a different time as stated above. 

Am I within my rights to refuse the car ??? 

Oh and no It's not VAG paint


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

mate you have 14 days to refuse the car and walk away with a ful refund which if it was me I would do ! that's shocking


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks Tom. 

Interested in somebody saying the damage has been caused by the protection film. How would that cause such severe swirls ??


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

my Ibiza came with that film on and it didn't do anything like that mate that looks like a ten year old car that's been cleaned with a old t shirt that's been dropped on the floor several times and run over

reject and go somewere else or get them to pay for a pro detailer


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Depends on dealer/manufacturer as to whether you can refuse a car especially now I'm guessing you've took ownership of it and either signed the finance or paid for the car.

I know Audi and more recently BMW wouldn't let you cancel the order for something like this. We picked up our new BMW on the 1st March and the car was in a brightly lit showroom and we had as long as we wanted to inspect the car and confirm we was happy before signing the paperwork and driving off. 

I hope you get it sorted buddy although as already mentioned you really should of gone with your Mrs so you could've said there and then about the marks but at least there willing to have a look at it for you next week 

All the best.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I had 14 days no matter what the problem was but that was in November


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

How long did you have to wait from order to collection? The reason I ask is my sister bought a new car from Suzuki and we asked the same - for them not to wash it. Where they were a franchise like dealer with other sibling dealerships it came from a group storage place/another dealers place where it had already had the wash damage inflicted before her dealer received the car. Could be the same situation


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Moggytom said:


> I had 14 days no matter what the problem was but that was in November


Without knowing the make of the car its hard to say if they'd take it back under there terms and conditions. Trouble is the cars been signed for/registered now and so I can't imagine they'll let you drive around in it for a week or so and then just rock up at the dealer and say I don't really like this, get a full refund and walk away!

I know BMW and Audi won't once you've took ownership of the car and even if it turned up in the a state like this I'm pretty sure they'd want an opportunity to have it repaired rather than the car be rejected.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

adlem said:


> How long did you have to wait from order to collection? The reason I ask is my sister bought a new car from Suzuki and we asked the same - for them not to wash it. Where they were a franchise like dealer with other sibling dealerships it came from a group storage place/another dealers place where it had already had the wash damage inflicted before her dealer received the car. Could be the same situation


Took roughly two weeks from order to collection. They did state that the cars were in the country and sitting at Tilbury docks.

In my eyes they got the car straight from the dockside covered in crap then washed it over with a sponge. Hence the paintwork damage


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

No excuses in my eyes brand new car should be perfect in every way that's why you buy one !! 
Looks like a Mitsubishi colt to me


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

B0DSKI said:


> Took roughly two weeks from order to collection. They did state that the cars were in the country and sitting at Tilbury docks.
> 
> In my eyes they got the car straight from the dockside covered in crap then washed it over with a sponge. Hence the paintwork damage


I agree it's been washed at some point - wether it's your supplying dealer or before they had it you can only find out from them


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

True. 

Pretty sure it must of been the dealer or their valeter as the lower half of the car is covered in water marks where it wasn't dried properly. Certainly been washed in some way recently.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

B0DSKI said:


> Thanks Tom.
> 
> Interested in somebody saying the damage has been caused by the protection film. How would that cause such severe swirls ??


I personally see a lot.
After the protection film is removed there seems to be some sort or swirl mark (straight line marks)
Weather it's from removal I don't know, I never drag them across the car, I lift of and up not across bodywork.
Cars come with swirls, I can't say I've done a PDI and said that it is mark/swirl free, I've seen a damaged car straight from the loader.


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

I pdi Volvo's in various states, some straight off the lorry with protection film etc and iv never seen swirls - had the odd damaged in transit but paint wise is good.

Its the ones that go to valet bay first and then to me, there swirled up for sure, and if it has to sit in show room, or on forecourt the dealership has them washed with buckets and sponges on forecourt to keep them clean daily - and as we all know - 1 bucket, quick rub down and semi dry, swirl city


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

B0DSKI said:


> Thanks Tom.
> 
> Interested in somebody saying the damage has been caused by the protection film. How would that cause such severe swirls ??


If you look at plenty of new black or dark colour cars in the sun , you may notice them , I'm surprised many have you have not noticed them, thankfully they can easily be corrected.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I would request the pay to have it corrected by a professional of your choice 

Those scratches are bad and shouldn't be missed. 

Although scratches can be missed, obviously dependant on the valeter and/or salesman.

On a sidenote if you could see a normal day in a valet bay at a delaership you would understand why nearly all cars have swirl marks. They don't have time to change the buckets for every car, nor would it be very profitable, and most of the valeters couldn't care less aslong as it looks clean and they get paid.

New cars get washed, dried, vacced, a bit of polish and tyre dressing slapped on. If the car's been sitting around a few days before collection the it'll get wiped over with a damp leather.

Acceptable or not it's reality. 95% of the public would have taken your car home and would have kept banging on about how lovely, shiny and clean their new car was. :thumb:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Cheers for the advice lads. 

The dealer in question has a contractor that only comes in one day a week to do whatever's valet work they have. So no real valet booth as such. 

The paintwork is a lot worse on the nearside for some reason?? 

I'll try to get some better pictures in the sun today to give a better impression of how bad it is. 

I corrected the paint on a 1996 Glanza Turbo the other day with 65k on the clock that had never been taken car of and that was in better condition than this is.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats a shame to get a new car home and find those issues  Hope you get it all sorted at no cost/money back to you :thumb:


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

That's terrible, they should be ashamed of themselves for presenting it like that.
We have had loads of cars delivered straight off the transporter with swirls and even buffer trails.
The wax is removed at the docks now so that's why most come pre swirled now and I've heard that any damage is repaired by a smart repairer so that's probably where the buffer trails come from.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Swift Sport 60 said:


> That's terrible, they should be ashamed of themselves for presenting it like that.
> We have had loads of cars delivered straight off the transporter with swirls and even buffer trails.
> The wax is removed at the docks now so that's why most come pre swirled now and I've heard that any damage is repaired by a smart repairer so that's probably where the buffer trails come from.


This is what was on the panels like in the picture










A quick wizz over with a finishing polish will sort it out, only ever 1 dealership I have noticed where the pre delivery guys have a rotary :buffer:


----------



## danw (Feb 5, 2008)

Just typed a rely once and webpage unavailable! i'll type it again.

I collected my brand new Seat Leon from the dealers a couple of weeks ago, and I am pretty disappointed in the paint condition from new. Quite a lot of noticeable swirl marks under close inspection, In the end I decided as it wasn't all that bad, and not very deep so short term I decided to get some AG SRP and wax on it, but when the weather is decent in a couple of months I will probably get the G techniq P1 on it by hand and some elbow grease to address as much of it as i can.
It seems dealers and PDI centres dont have a clue and dont care about preperation.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

danw said:


> Just typed a rely once and webpage unavailable! i'll type it again.
> 
> I collected my brand new Seat Leon from the dealers a couple of weeks ago, and I am pretty disappointed in the paint condition from new. Quite a lot of noticeable swirl marks under close inspection, In the end I decided as it wasn't all that bad, and not very deep so short term I decided to get some AG SRP and wax on it, but when the weather is decent in a couple of months I will probably get the G techniq P1 on it by hand and some elbow grease to address as much of it as i can.
> *It seems dealers and PDI centres dont have a clue and dont care about preperation.*


Or time, and often time is money, you will rarely get a car from a dealer that wouldn't benefit from some detailer attention. That negotiated discount could go towards an enhancement detail


----------



## devitt (Apr 25, 2010)

Im picking up a new VW UP! Black next saturday. I have asked the dealer not to prep the car but hope its not too dirty to see any swirls/damage to the paint. They just said they would take the protection film off and give it a vac inside. Fingers crossed! 

I'd definitely not put up with paint work in that state from new, just shocking, it must have been cleaned at some stage.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

devitt said:


> Im picking up a new VW UP! Black next saturday. I have asked the dealer not to prep the car but hope its not too dirty to see any swirls/damage to the paint. They just said they would take the protection film off and give it a vac inside. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I'd definitely not put up with paint work in that state from new, just shocking, it must have been cleaned at some stage.


Don't forget to let us know that the swirl marks are evident upon collection (bring your LED torch) :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

the "valeter" at vauxhall used to use a broom type brush to scrub all the new and service cars then dry with a blade 

most garages dont care 2 hoots , they get away with it as 99% of the customers accept shody work


----------



## PurvesGrundy (Jul 10, 2012)

I work in a premium brand car dealership and they use an extended length brush for washing the cars. Under the light in the showroom the true extent of the damage can be seen on brand new dark coloured cars.

Funnily enough, I have never heard of one complaint from a customer. It would amaze you how small the minority is of people who actually know good condition paintwork.


----------



## devitt (Apr 25, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Don't forget to let us know that the swirl marks are evident upon collection (bring your LED torch) :thumb:


Havn't got an LED torch but will use the LED on my phone as that is fairly bright.


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Car's off to Fulford Motorsports on Thursday for them to have a look at the paint and give an expert opinion on how to best sort it out. 

Quite happy with this as Wil Fulford used to paint cars for GBH Motorsport and Carisma which won Max Power best car 4 years running.


----------

